# Klausur



## qwertz123 (1. Jul 2010)

Hi zusammen ich habe noch mals probleme bei einer Klausur aufagabe (im anhang)

wie man in den einzelnen Tabellen die zahlen zusammen rechnen würde das wüsste ich noch aber wie bekommt man das denn hin das man über drei tabellen die werte zusammen rechnet.

bei einer einzelnen tabelle geht es ja über select sum(Gehalt) from Mitarbeiter where a#=SE ; wie würde man das denn nun für alle drei machen?


----------



## qwertz123 (1. Jul 2010)

könnte das so gehen??


select sum(p.Betrag)-sum(m.Gehalt)-sum(a.kosten) from Projekt as p, Mitarbeiter as m, Abteilung as a where A#=A#;


----------



## srea (1. Jul 2010)

```
SELECT SUM(t1.Kosten + t2.Kosten - t3.Kosten) FROM table1 t1, table2 t2, table3 t3;
```
Müsste gehen.

EDIT: Hmm, da fehlt am Ende [c] t3;[/c]
Warum auch immer...

EDIT2: Aha, der Befehl war wohl zu lang für die [c]-Tags... Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
gehts :autsch:
```


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2010)

bitte ordentliche Themen-Namen wie 'SQL Summierung über mehrere Tabellen'

wieso eigentlich ein neues Thema, jetzt wo du auch schon selbst geantwortet hast, ist das doch nicht viel anders als eine neue Antwort in
http://www.java-forum.org/datenbankprogrammierung/102431-klausur-aufgabe-bitte-um-mithilfe.html


----------



## qwertz123 (1. Jul 2010)

dachte wenn sie als erledigt abgehackt sind das dann nicht mehr rein geschaut wird also ist das so richtig wie ich es aufgeschrieben habe oder.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2010)

man kann auch wieder ab-abhaken (nicht abhacken übrigens  ), aber nun gut


----------

